
Still using Google Play Music? Time to start thinking about moving on - freedomben
https://www.androidauthority.com/google-play-music-artist-hub-973411/
======
ListeningPie
Article says Google is closing down the Artist Hub feature, a feature I never
used, and this suggests they will be shutting down google music and move to
YouTube music. YouTube music is a very different service from google music.
One is video focused jukebox and the other is a full music streaming service
like Spotify.

My favorite features of Google Play Music are in Europe; (I’m not saying these
don’t exist elsewhere)

1.Playing near you. Recommending music of upcoming concerts near my location

2\. Pressing dislike skipped the rest of the track

3\. Recommendations were good and included not so well known artists.

4\. Automated playlists with themes like dinner time, morning work out.

Dislikes:

1\. No podcast integration

2\. I never got lyrics working

3\. Waiting for them to cancel the service

4\. Interface was plain and no visualizer

~~~
chewz
\+ 5) Better performance then Spotify, it just works 6) Better integration
with Android and Assistant

------
dragonwriter
That the long term evolution of Google Play Music and Google Play Movies and
TV is convergence with YouTube has been clear for some time.

Movies and TV is farther along: essentially everything from it seems to be in
YouTube now, including past purchases from Movies & TV being in your YouTube
library.

If they do the same thing with Music—which is a bigger task given how
different the basic services are—before retiring GPM, I don't see a problem.

